# Hey Rocket88 I need your help with my Space Cruiser pedal car



## vmrfixerman (May 14, 2021)

I got most of a Garton Space Cruiser from my work and it's missing a few things. You said you have one so I need some info. Details and pics on the steering mechanism because it's gone from the steering wheel to the wheel fork assembly. I'm also missing the front wheel and tire and the caps on the three pointed parts of the body and the dashboard. Can you help an old guy with these?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 14, 2021)

Here are some photos


----------



## 1motime (May 14, 2021)

That Sportster appears to be modeled after Jaguar XK 120.  Fiberglass body.  Very cool.  I wonder how many they sold and if any survive


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 14, 2021)

Priceless Jaguar pedal car


----------



## vmrfixerman (May 17, 2021)

Thanks for the pics folks. Mine is missing the steering wheel, steering shaft, and swivel mechanism that connects those to the front wheel pivoting assembly. I need those items or a very detailed set of measurements and drawings so I can properly replicate them. That's why I was hoping to find someone with one that can guide me. To quote Pink Floyd " Is there anybody out there?" The 1953 catalog shows the steering wheel with the flat part up and the curved part down so I think from that and other pictures I've seen that the steering mechanism is able to turn 360 degrees, like a universal joint, right? Someone with one please give me a shout, and I need a tracing of the metal dashboard so I can hammer out that piece also. THX!


----------



## skiptooth (Jun 24, 2021)

very cool never seen one of these  😎 my brother and i had the kidillac beat the hell out of it !! wish i still had it 🙁


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 19, 2021)

I had the space cruiser, it was restored but I had to disassemble it to ship.

Yes, the steering mech is like a univrrsal joint so you can position the steering wheel in the "up" position for a bigger kid, or the "down" position for a smaller kid.

I took photos for my customer so he could reassemble it when he got it, but doubt I still have the photos. I'll check and if I have them will send to you.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 20, 2021)

Here's the assembly. These are the only pix I still have. Sending them to you in a PM too. Good luck!


----------

